# muskrats



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

whats the rules on these little critters? do i need any license or permit? and can i shoot them? theres a creek down by my grandpa's and if i can still get onto it i would like to go muskrat hunting. :lol: just checkin


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

On WMA's you have to have a permit, but other than that, you can hunt them year round I believe.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

wonder if they'd make a good pet lol


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

blueshooter said:


> wonder if they'd make a good pet lol


Sure they would be a good pet, until those sharp little teeth latched onto your finger. :lol:


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

lehi said:


> On WMA's you have to have a permit, but other than that, you can hunt them year round I believe.


ok thanks.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

blueshooter said:


> wonder if they'd make a good pet lol


how about you adopt one and then tell me how it goes. lol


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

i do have a large tank we'll see if i can't catch one,( you're talking to the person who had a pet emu in his apartment(downtown provo) after he got married, and then some animals. . . . muskrats would be a good backyard pet 
they don't bark like the neighbors rat dog. and they could just eat the weeds an grass(i'll just plant some extra carrots in the garden)


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

blueshooter said:


> i do have a large tank we'll see if i can't catch one,( you're talking to the person who had a pet emu in his apartmentquote]
> :shock: how did u get an emu into your apartment?


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

here is how


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

the emu was a foot taller before we sold him . . . . when it could jump over the sofa in one single bound it was too big


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

blueshooter said:


> the emu was a foot taller before we sold him . . . . when it could jump over the sofa in one single bound it was too big


whoa dang theyre neat lookin birds when theyre babies. haha wonce the bird got half as big as me it would be time for it to go. that is a very interesting story :lol:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

HAHA, your wife looks "so" excited about that little Emu. Why didn't you just kill it a stuff it? :lol: Would have made a cool mount.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

back then my wife would never have let me put it in the freezer, now she goes hunting with me and let's me eat muskrat


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

lehi said:


> HAHA, your wife looks "so" excited about that little Emu. Why didn't you just kill it a stuff it? :lol: Would have made a cool mount.


saw some people with a stuffed moose wonce and you could get on it and have your pics taken. they made a killing with that thing...


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

blueshooter said:


> back then my wife would never have let me put it in the freezer, now she goes hunting with me and let's me eat muskrat


You should catch a muskrat and keep it for a pet, then catch another one and cook it, and then feed it to your pet muskrat. Then put it on youtube. :mrgreen:


----------

